# Eurostar Travel Experience Article



## jis (Jan 26, 2021)

A very nice article with many excellent photos.... Made me feel like I need to do this again as soon as things clear up enough...



I travelled from London to Paris on an underwater train, and I'd choose it over a flight in a heartbeat


----------



## jiml (Jan 26, 2021)

Her accompanying review of BA Business Class getting there was none too flattering. She paid a lot of money for cold food in a box that didn't look much better than Amtrak flexible dining.


----------



## railiner (Jan 27, 2021)

I rode it from Paris to London (Waterloo International), shortly after it started. Since I thought it would be a "one and done" experience, I splurged on First Class, as it was then called. I was the only one in the entire First Class car, and received very personal service, including an open bar, and hot meal. I asked the steward about purchasing the logo'd cup and saucer set, and he cleaned mine out and presented it to me at the end of the trip with his compliments.
Part of the fare included a ride in a chauffeured private car, from the Waterloo Staion to my hotel (The Forum). A very nice Rover 75 sedan...


----------

